# Confusing!



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey i was just looking at the contest winner, and it still has December's picture.

Why?


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

I was wondering just the same thing. And it's not only the same winner picture... it's still the same contest of November, hehe. Guess the Administrator hasn't had time to change everything...


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Maybe CodeRed won again?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

fishman12 said:


> Maybe CodeRed won again?


No, they weren't even entered this time, I don't think.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

No, I didn't enter this time. Admin has probably been busy with the holidays  Wait a few days, it'll be changed and updated.


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Im so anxious to see who the winner is.


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

Same here! There were a lot of really good pictures... I hope the admin had a safe New Years. :-?


----------



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

and the winner is .......... (drum rolls)....... man i cant wait lol.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Its says I'm in januarys contest I entered for decembers:-?

I also hope the admin is ok


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hope Admin is okay.
When I clicked on submit a photo, I couldn't.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Okay it's the 3rd and still no results.. I'm getting a bit worried about the admin...


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Its the 4th here... I hope the admin is okay . Anybody know the admin so that they could contact him?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Well, the problem has been fixed!


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

It's still not completely fixed... I can't see how many votes the other contestants had.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

^^ Same!


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

I can't see them either.


----------

